

Asynchronous Coding For My Tiny Ruby Brain - darkhelmetlive
http://pdxjs-twitter-node.heroku.com/
@technoweenie talks about node.js
======
Lorin
Could have linked to your blog instead, maybe thrown youtube link there.. this
is a bit random.

